# Exchange driving licence



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

Can anyone advise whether or not,when exchanging your UK car driving licence for a Portuguese licence,your Portuguese licence will hold the same driving catagories that your UK licence had?





David


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

DREAMWEAVER1 said:


> Can anyone advise whether or not,when exchanging your UK car driving licence for a Portuguese licence,your Portuguese licence will hold the same driving catagories that your UK licence had?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it won't...... You'll get car (vehicle up to 3500Kg) and car + trailer
(vehicle up to 3500 + an extra 750Kg max trailer) and also motorcycle if you have 'A' classification on your UK one. Any other groups like C, C1, D1 require an extra and different medical on top of the one you need to have to exchange your Brit licence.


----------

